# Where should I retire?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

About 5 years out but might be sooner with the looming layoffs. We’ve kinda decided it will be Alberta or an Eastern province. We want lower taxes, affordable housing (I.e. not Vancouver), a good music scene, good amenities such as hospitals, shopping, bike trails, etc. We don’t like traffic or cities that are mixing cycling onto the main roads like they are doing here in Ottawa.

Any recommendations from current residents?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like Moncton or Charlottetown


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Maybe. We really liked St. Johns too. Newfoundland is so pretty. We find PEI a bit too flat.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting thread!

I can fully understand anyone wanting to get away from traffic as it is gradually getting worse in the K-W area.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The wife told me to remove the population limit 🌝


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> We find PEI a bit too flat.


I found a hill for you...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Halifax and area?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lots of small towns in Northern Ontario with houses at give-away prices. Still close to Ottawa, but the further you go the cheaper it will be. The outdoor life can't be beat.






Temiskaming Shores, ON Real Estate - Homes For Sale in Temiskaming Shores, Ontario


Find Temiskaming Shores real estate listings and browse homes for sale at Royal LePage, Canada’s leading real estate brokerage.




www.royallepage.ca


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of little towns in bc, Northern Ontario, N.S. or New Brunswick. Never been to Newfoundland so I can’t comment on it. I’d pick bc (interior ) or somewhere on cape breton in the east.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, its hard to beat the interior of BC. I lived in Kamloops for a couple of years and it was amazing. Great weather, nice people, reasonable housing prices. The lakes are incredible for swimming, boating, fishing.

Moncton is also a great medium sized town (I grew up there) you can get a big house and a cottage on the ocean for less that what you’d get for your house in Ottawa, but the winters are tough. If you like to travel that might be OK-its a decent transportation hub as well.

I love St. John’s as well, but winter are really tough and it can be quite difficult to get places if you have family or like to travel.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Kelsey bay BC, well any where north of Black creek on the island is affordable and beautiful beyond imagination. I'm looking up that way for when I retire. I'm in maple bay, very nice but pricey. Hoping to eventually sell this oversized box and get back to a small acarage.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

We've been happy in our small town here for 26 yrs now.
When we're ready, it'll come down to an affordable assisted living facility with a good rep and fantastic views.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> About 5 years out but might be sooner with the looming layoffs. We’ve kinda decided it will be Alberta or an Eastern province. We want lower taxes, affordable housing (I.e. not Vancouver), a good music scene, good amenities such as hospitals, shopping, bike trails, etc. We don’t like traffic or cities that are mixing cycling onto the main roads like they are doing here in Ottawa. Any recommendations from current residents?


No grandchildren? We live 150km from ours and see them every week but it's not close enough for my wife. 

I'll follow the thread with vicarious interest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When it comes to both housing prices, and municipal amenities, 5 years from now is a LOOOONG time.
I'd say start thinking about it again when you know you're a year or two out.
Apart from that, there aren't many parts of Canada that aren't a decent spot to retire to. It depends what you think retirement is *for*. If you think it's for golf, that suggests one sort of place. If you think it's for hopping a plane or cruise ship on a frequent basis, that suggests another kind of place. If you think it's for popping into music or vintage gear stores often, that suggests yet another. If you want a quiet life with a bit of gardening and occasional bike ride, that suggests another. If you want to be among people and never more than a little 10-minute traipse to a coffee shop, that suggests another, and if you want to only hear the birds and rustling of the leaves when you wake up, that suggests another.

Again, the spot depends on you and your sense of what you feel your retirement would ideally consist of.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

We moved to Gananoque from Toronto twenty years ago. I'll be 65 this year, so we weren't retiring. It's a dandy place to live and a popular retirement place, much lower house prices than Kingston or Toronto.
Some things to consider:
-Most people who live in towns have lived there all their lives. Their friends date back to school -- they don't actually need more friends and won't be knocking on your door with a welcome basket. You will not be considered a local and it will require effort and some props to make friends: children, a dog, join Rotary or Lions or a similar club or cause.
-Look for activities you already do. For example, Gananoque is a poor choice for downhill skiers, but great for kayaking, canoeing and boating in general.
-It can be challenging to find friendly like-minded musicians. If you're outgoing and get gigs, the locals may resent the competition. If you're a closet player you won't meet other players. Somewhere in between, and focus on what you can contribute rather than what you want.
-Check the local final care facilities. Unless you get hit by a truck, you'll likely be in one at the end. Also check for a local hospital.
-If you're used to lots of retail and want that, it's good to be near a city with the stores and restaurants you like. (Gananoque is a tourist town of 5000 people and about 35 restaurants, but Kingston has hundreds and is only about 20 minutes away.)
-Living in-town has advantages, like being able to walk pretty much everywhere. Living out-of-town means you will always be dependent on a car to go places.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Waldo97 said:


> -Check the local final care facilities. Unless you get hit by a truck, you'll likely be in one at the end. Also check for a local hospital.


1 in 9 end up in extended care according to VIHA stats, I see in Canada, in general, it is just over 7% at over 65 years of age. Unless you are rich and not demented make sure you are in your health authorities run complex/extended care, and not private for-profit...unless you are rich.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Me? Canmore.








Canmore Wiki


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> The wife told me to remove the population limit 🌝


That kinda takes St. John’s off the list if you don’t. To be honest housing there ain’t cheap either


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I heard Halifax was nice. ;-)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lots of small towns in Northern Ontario with houses at give-away prices. Still close to Ottawa, but the further you go the cheaper it will be. The outdoor life can't be beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re trying to get to a province with a lower provincial income tax. Especially, if I get laid off next year.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Halifax and area?


Yes. That’s in the running.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

boyscout said:


> No grandchildren? We live 150km from ours and see them every week but it's not close enough for my wife.
> 
> I'll follow the thread with vicarious interest.


No kids at all. Whenever we had one, I always ended up trading it in for a guitar or amp.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> When it comes to both housing prices, and municipal amenities, 5 years from now is a LOOOONG time.
> I'd say start thinking about it again when you know you're a year or two out.
> Apart from that, there aren't many parts of Canada that aren't a decent spot to retire to. It depends what you think retirement is *for*. If you think it's for golf, that suggests one sort of place. If you think it's for hopping a plane or cruise ship on a frequent basis, that suggests another kind of place. If you think it's for popping into music or vintage gear stores often, that suggests yet another. If you want a quiet life with a bit of gardening and occasional bike ride, that suggests another. If you want to be among people and never more than a little 10-minute traipse to a coffee shop, that suggests another, and if you want to only hear the birds and rustling of the leaves when you wake up, that suggests another.
> 
> Again, the spot depends on you and your sense of what you feel your retirement would ideally consist of.


Hmm, you’re making me think too hard. As mentioned, my plans are for 5 years but I have a suspicion I’ll be forced out within two years being a white male in a government that doesn’t want white males like me in senior positions.

I want an option of joining or starting a band, there has to be a music store or two. Nice countryside. I prefer a mountainous location like Banff, the wife prefers to be close to water and museums.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Waldo97 said:


> We moved to Gananoque from Toronto twenty years ago. I'll be 65 this year, so we weren't retiring. It's a dandy place to live and a popular retirement place, much lower house prices than Kingston or Toronto.
> Some things to consider:
> -Most people who live in towns have lived there all their lives. Their friends date back to school -- they don't actually need more friends and won't be knocking on your door with a welcome basket. You will not be considered a local and it will require effort and some props to make friends: children, a dog, join Rotary or Lions or a similar club or cause.
> -Look for activities you already do. For example, Gananoque is a poor choice for downhill skiers, but great for kayaking, canoeing and boating in general.
> ...


Not exactly a ringing endorsement lol. We’ve been there quite a few times. Not really of interest although it’s a nice place to visit.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lacombe, Ab or Sylvan Lake, Ab.

Both within quick access to Red Deer (10-15 mins) and both beautiful towns . 

Great music scene in area.

1 hour ish each way to Edmonton or Calgary


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Me? Canmore.
> View attachment 323854
> 
> Canmore Wiki


The wife didn’t like it when she drove through. I don’t think she saw the best parts.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great reason to choose some vacation spots between now and then too. Relax, but take a couple notes.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m tempted to pick a province and rent an RV.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MS41R8 said:


> Lacombe, Ab or Sylvan Lake, Ab.
> 
> Both within quick access to Red Deer (10-15 mins) and both beautiful towns .
> 
> ...


I don't doubt that it's a nice place, but 1hr each way to Calgary *and* Edmonton? Last time I drove between Edmonton and Calgary it was 4hrs, and as far as I know Alberta has not implemented an autobahn where you can drive at 200 clicks. It's probably an hour away from one of them, but both seems like a stretch to me. Mind you, they've both been growing so maybe the city limits have extended well past what I remember.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I’m tempted to pick a province and rent an RV.


Do it before gas prices go back up. At traditional prices, filling up the tank of an RV can use up your retirement savings.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I don't doubt that it's a nice place, but 1hr each way to Calgary *and* Edmonton? Last time I drove between Edmonton and Calgary it was 4hrs, and as far as I know Alberta has not implemented an autobahn where you can drive at 200 clicks. It's probably an hour away from one of them, but both seems like a stretch to me. Mind you, they've both been growing so maybe the city limits have extended well past what I remember.


1hr 20 min is probably most accurate . The average speed on highway 2 is about 125-130 km/h. Cars doing the 110 km/h limit are sadly the dangerous ones out there these days . 

But yes they have grown....Leduc (Edmonton) and especially Airdrie (Calgary) are almost blended into each other now . So once you hit those you feel you are in the city .


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mawmow said:


> I heard Halifax was nice. ;-)


Terrible market to try and buy a house here now. Everything is going over asking price and is expensive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lunenberg has been pitching itself as a retirement community. Many folks like the various communities between Sault St. Marie and North Bay, like Elliot Lake, Espanola, et al.

But again, it all depends on what you want retirement to consist of.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Somewhere in the Okanagan or the northern Island. North of Vernon or north of Gold River where the closest town might haqve a population of maybe 10,000 but going by what you want a lot of those places are out I guess.


boyscout said:


> No grandchildren? We live 150km from ours and see them every week but it's not close enough for my wife.
> 
> I'll follow the thread with vicarious interest.


It gets to the point where the grandkids come to see you.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

How do you feel about winter? Newfoundland gets rocked regularly and North of the 49th, the nights get pretty long. Most of the places that we think about retiring to are the places we visit in the summer, but winter is an important consideration. Me? I'm staying right here - I know everyone, I can walk to anywhere in town, there is a great music scene, awesome hiking and biking trails, and close enough to the city that I can get there if there is anything of interest going on.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> We’re trying to get to a province with a lower provincial income tax. Especially, if I get laid off next year.


I have no idea of your finances but nickle and diming taxes should be a joke compared to invested capitol gain from the sale of your house. I don't know what your home is worth but homes where the oil or mines or timber has dried up are GIVEN away. 

I sold my parents place. Built in the late seventies. 32x32 all brick, concrete driveway with carport, professionnaly landscaped yard, 5X9 stone fireplace from finished basement to cathedral ceiling, oak wet bar, two kitchens, two bathrooms, two blocks from marina on seventy mile Long Lake... wait for it... 

$50,000. The local contractor and his wife (high school principal) bought it for her mom.

And I was LUCKY to sell. It sold because it is one of the nicest homes in the town. The rest of the real estate is rotting into the ground. 

There are deals like this all over the country. Taxes? Can't imagine that as a real factor but my knowledge is limited to under populated areas. Southern Manitoba is super nice with Winnipeg close by. Or Brandon - great music scene in a small city.









Ninette - 10 Properties in Ninette - Mitula Homes


10 Properties in Ninette from $1,750. Find the best offers for Properties in Ninette. R34/ninette/looking for the place near the lake? This may not be lake front, yet only a short walk to pelican lake. We have a 1094 sq ft vicount rtm home on a block foundation, with 3 bedrooms. R34/ninette/ninette




realestate.mitula.ca


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I'm staying right here


Used to drive through there many times on our way to Udora.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Waldo97 said:


> -Most people who live in towns have lived there all their lives. Their friends date back to school -- they don't actually need more friends and won't be knocking on your door with a welcome basket. You will not be considered a local.


This is really important to me. Towns vary. I grew up in a town where outsiders were welcomed with open arms. I live in an area now where anyone who survived the oil boom is considered local. But I know one guy who has never been included in more "personal" activities even after twenty-five years. 

Any thought of renting before buying? To check out the area before committing? 

My friend just sold his store to a guy who is leaving his cherry orchard in the Okanagan to move back to the prairies. Owning a store here is cheaper than paying storage while he looks around for a home.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

IIRC N. ON has some breaks on income tax to offset the higher cost of gas, groceries, etc.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have no idea of your finances but nickle and diming taxes should be a joke compared to invested capitol gain from the sale of your house. I don't know what your home is worth but homes where the oil or mines or timber has dried up are GIVEN away.
> 
> I sold my parents place. Built in the late seventies. 32x32 all brick, concrete driveway with carport, professionnaly landscaped yard, 5X9 stone fireplace from finished basement to cathedral ceiling, oak wet bar, two kitchens, two bathrooms, two blocks from marina on seventy mile Long Lake... wait for it...
> 
> ...


That might be a good point. If the deals are that much of a steal then yeah, taxes won’t be such a major factor. I like Winnipeg.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Terrible market to try and buy a house here now. Everything is going over asking price and is expensive.


Welcome to Southwest Ontario housing market for the last few years 

What does $300k get you there? Down here it's a bungalow, semi or townhouse.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Just spitballing here, but as a reference -- the older smaller homes that are going for $150,000 to $200,000 in LaCombe AB would sell in my old home-town (near Thunder Bay) for $35,000 to $50,000. Just saying... as a reference.

Of course money ain't everything.









Lacombe Homes for Sale | Central Alberta Home Search


Homes for sale in Lacombe with > 1 beds, Any price. 82+ Homes for Sale. Page 2.




www.centralalbertahomesearch.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Lunenberg has been pitching itself as a retirement community. Many folks like the various communities between Sault St. Marie and North Bay, like Elliot Lake, Espanola, et al.
> 
> But again, it all depends on what you want retirement to consist of.


I live 7 inutes from Lunenburg. It's awful - damn salt air stinging your lungs, have to watch the Bluenose sailing by on my way to work, no traffic to yell at and release my road rage. And health care - my wife went to the ER in Lunenburg last Sunday with a rash, and she was there 20 minutes! Don't those Doctors know we have other things to do? Add to that the housing costs - I could have bought 10 custom shop Gibsons for the cost of my house.

Don't move here, you'll hate it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Welcome to Southwest Ontario housing market for the last few years
> 
> What does $300k get you there? Down here it's a bungalow, semi or townhouse.


You could barely get a condo for that in the city, out in the burbs depending on the area a nice semi or a townhouse. As an example I paid $485k for my place in 2013 and the way the current market is I could sell for $670k without breaking a sweat. we’ve had agents bang on our door to try to get us to sell because there’s so little on the market.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Used to drive through there many times on our way to Udora.


Unusual destination. But a remarkable music scene for a hamlet of about 50 people.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Be a snowbird.
pick someplace to live in the summers here, and go to Austin for the winter. Checks all your boxes.
fuck Canada in the winter.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was gonna suggest the Québec Laurentians but you wrote:



1SweetRide said:


> We want lower taxes



That writes off the entire Québec province...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> You could barely get a condo for that in the city, out in the burbs depending on the area a nice semi or a townhouse. As an example I paid $485k for my place in 2013 and the way the current market is I could sell for $670k without breaking a sweat. we’ve had agents bang on our door to try to get us to sell because there’s so little on the market.


Sounds like here.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bw66 said:


> Unusual destination


My late uncle bought 40 acres along the Pefferlaw River (Ravenshoe Rd) in the 70's.
My wife's aunt/uncle lived a 1/2 klick away towards town on the same road, across the street from the Estonian camp.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The further out you go from the big centers, the cheaper housing likely gets. Does Amazon deliver to all those "out of the way" places? That would be handy. 
Do groceries get more expensive the further out you go? That might off-set the saving on a house.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I live 7 inutes from Lunenburg. It's awful - damn salt air stinging your lungs, have to watch the Bluenose sailing by on my way to work, no traffic to yell at and release my road rage. And health care - my wife went to the ER in Lunenburg last Sunday with a rash, and she was there 20 minutes! Don't those Doctors know we have other things to do? Add to that the housing costs - I could have bought 10 custom shop Gibsons for the cost of my house.
> 
> Don't move here, you'll hate it.


The saving grace is that you're at least 90 minutes away, thank god, from this guy, who I believe is up in Stellarton. He posts every night, sometimes 2 or 3 times, depending on how many and when they turn up.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> My late uncle bought 40 acres along the Pefferlaw River (Ravenshoe Rd) in the 70's.
> My wife's aunt/uncle lived a 1/2 klick away towards town on the same road, across the street from the Estonian camp.


That land will be worth a fortune, now that the 404 has been extended to Ravenshoe.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

4 hours Edmonton to Calgary? you can’t be that slow even driving below the speed limit. 

Seriously though, Alberta lakes are kind of embarrassing compared to pretty much anything in the rest of the country. 

Mountains are killer and Canmore is nice. Stay away. It’s also pricey so keep going to the Kootenay valley. 

Ps- stay out of Alberta.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bw66 said:


> That land will be worth a fortune, now that the 404 has been extended to Ravenshoe.


yup...that’s not that far from me....and in my neighborhood, even a 1 bedroom place is over $600k.








Check out this listing on REALTOR.ca


19 TOLL RD, East Gwillimbury, Ontario L9N1G6




www.realtor.ca




never would have thought when we moved up here....


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Diablo said:


> yup...that’s not that far from me....and in my neighborhood, even a 1 bedroom place is over $600k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an insane amount of money for that little spot. A friend of mine has a pretty big place there, must be worth a fortune.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The saving grace is that you're at least 90 minutes away, thank god, from this guy, who I believe is up in Stellarton. He posts every night, sometimes 2 or 3 times, depending on how many and when they turn up.


Better '***** than Blacks. They've been showing up at both my brother's places for years.








at my younger brother's and








at my older brother's. They just love his grapes.
Generation after generation.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Places I like in Canada that are not flat.

South of Halifax, inland from the ocean.
Quebec south of the St. Lawrence.
N. Ontario. The drive from Ottawa to North Bay.
It must look like that on the Quebec side?
N. Ontario near Manitoba.
Anywhere BC, western Alberta.
N. Ontario near Sault Ste. Marie.
Northern New Brunswick.
Qu'Appelle Valley.
Southern Alberta.
Anywhere upwind of Hamilton.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> at my older brother's


'73/74 LeMans. I used to own a '73.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Come to me, my friend...

When I retire in a couple of months...I intend on staying here. I've lasted a winter and the summers are awesome. Live bands every weekend (started this weekend)...and a shit ton of other amenities. There's an LCBO, coffee shop, grocery store, restaurants, beach, etc., etc.. all right here. We can jam on my patio every day...


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Not a fan of the East Coast during the winter time... retirement OK if you live in a condo or have someone cleaning the snow for you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I would pick the East coast, but that's due in no small part to the fact that I originally came from NB.

It's a beautiful place to live as long as you don't hate winter but that's something that always confuses the shit out of me.

If you're Canadian and you hate winter, you may be in the wrong place altogether.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I was gonna suggest the Québec Laurentians but you wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone had a good point. If the housing and costs of living are a factor lower, taxes may have less of an impact. Anyone want to write a break-even formula?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Better '***** than Blacks. They've been showing up at both my brother's places for years.
> View attachment 323897
> 
> at my younger brother's and
> ...


Actually, the same guy has had bears or a bear showing up now and then, and he's posted youtubes of them. He's not scared of them but they scare away the raccoons.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Turks and Caicos or Costa Rica


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lots of small towns in Northern Ontario with houses at give-away prices. Still close to Ottawa, but the further you go the cheaper it will be. The outdoor life can't be beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close friends of my wife and I just decided at the spur of the moment to retire early (60), sold their house and bought a house in the New Liskard area. I'd be game for something like that but I'd never get my wife to accept those long and brutal winters.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Close friends of my wife and I just decided at the spur of the moment to retire early (60), sold their house and bought a house in the New Liskard area. I'd be game for something like that but I'd never get my wife to accept those long and brutal winters.


FWIW, I spent a couple of years in Toronto and was never comfortable. Hot and humid in the summer and cold and damp in the winter. The continental climate has that temperate bullshit beat by a mile. Especially here on the prairies: no bugs in summer and haven't started my Ontario snowblower in ten years.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> FWIW, I spent a couple of years in Toronto and was never comfortable. Hot and humid in the summer and cold and damp in the winter. The continental climate has that temperate bullshit beat by a mile. Especially here on the prairies: no bugs in summer and haven't started my Ontario snowblower in ten years.


Where on the prairies are you getting little snow?

I've lived in southern Ontario all my life and my sister lived in northern Ontario much of hers. I wonder at the wisdom of our ancestors in settling this province. For just a few months a year it's a nice place to visit but there are a LOT of other places nicer to live. New Liskeard would be near the bottom of my list too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Saskatchewan just above North Dakota and close to Manitoba. Twas the Dust Bowl in the Depression. Precipitaion averages 20% more now thanks to tree-planting and large dams.

Whatever you are used to is good. And I always bring my happiness with me when I come. Still have a cabin in Ontario, so it's a fun to bounce back and forth between the lake and the open field. Final destination will be NWO when the time comes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Actually, the same guy has had bears or a bear showing up now and then, and he's posted youtubes of them. He's not scared of them but they scare away the raccoons.


This is the door to my brother's garage last Dec.. He opened the door and the bear finally left. Luckily, this time, the door from the garaqe to the house was closed.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Brian Johnston said:


> Not a fan of the East Coast during the winter time... retirement OK if you live in a condo or have someone cleaning the snow for you.


We're on the East Coast (literally next piece of land East of us is in France). Shovelled twice last winter.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> FWIW, I spent a couple of years in Toronto and was never comfortable. Hot and humid in the summer and cold and damp in the winter. The continental climate has that temperate bullshit beat by a mile. Especially here on the prairies: no bugs in summer and haven't started my Ontario snowblower in ten years.


Doesn't sound like Ab. to me or Man. where you go for a ride and have to keep clearing the bugs off your headlight. As far as snow goes this is how my son clears the snow around his place just north of here.....who needs a snow blower. He usually does both sides of the block.
I guess if you don't like snow and bugs that would leave a lot of BC out of the picture.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> We're on the East Coast (literally next piece of land East of us is in France). Shovelled twice last winter.


While I've got you here, we were planning a trip out to the rock this summer, before the pandemic hit and scrapped those plans. But assuming we get to eventually do it, we had hoped to visit St. Pierre and Miquelon as part of it. How do people get from the "mainland" to those islands? Can it be a day-trip, or is transportation infrequent enough that one is obliged to stay over?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> This is the door to my brother's garage last Dec.. He opened the door and the bear finally left. Luckily, this time, the door from the garaqe to the house was closed.
> View attachment 323937


Strength AND determination can be a deadly combination.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

mhammer said:


> While I've got you here, we were planning a trip out to the rock this summer, before the pandemic hit and scrapped those plans. But assuming we get to eventually do it, we had hoped to visit St. Pierre and Miquelon as part of it. How do people get from the "mainland" to those islands? Can it be a day-trip, or is transportation infrequent enough that one is obliged to stay over?


I think all trips on the Ferry are currently cancelled. It's not a day trip.

SPM Ferries


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Reading all this with great interest. We're looking at Kelowna as a possibility in the next 5-10 years. We have a great setup here (acreage with horses, etc), but getting "Quebec fatigue" from the politics and lunatics. My kids mark the 7th generation here, but we haven't quite been accepted into the club. Hah.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Reading all this with great interest. We're looking at Kelowna as a possibility in the next 5-10 years. We have a great setup here (acreage with horses, etc), but getting "Quebec fatigue" from the politics and lunatics. My kids mark the 7th generation here, but we haven't quite been accepted into the club. Hah.


I like the idea of Kelowna. My parents are considering it and it would be nice to have a place to visit or inherit that way. I’m also a big fan of the island.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> We're on the East Coast (literally next piece of land East of us is in France). Shovelled twice last winter.


Wasn't it NFLD that got 9 feet of snow?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Brian Johnston said:


> Wasn't it NFLD that got 9 feet of snow?


There is more than one Province on the East Coast


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> While I've got you here, we were planning a trip out to the rock this summer, before the pandemic hit and scrapped those plans. But assuming we get to eventually do it, we had hoped to visit St. Pierre and Miquelon as part of it. How do people get from the "mainland" to those islands? Can it be a day-trip, or is transportation infrequent enough that one is obliged to stay over?


I don't remember the details, but it was sufficiently inconvenient that my wife and I bailed on plans to visit "New France" a few years ago. Seems to me that you pretty much have to spend a night, can't take a car (or maybe can't take a car for a short interval), and the ferry terminal on Newfoundland is well off the beaten track. An easier trip, that I can recommend, particularly if you are venturing north of Gros Morne is the ferry to Red Bay in Labrador.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An even easier trip is to simply go by Streetview.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not close to retirement but currently looking at lots in Revelstoke or Golden. But in five years, prices will have ballooned as they're going up really fast the last few which is why we may bite the bullet despite current financial risks. Great scenery, cool locals scene, everyone are outdoor enthusiasts without having the yuppy Canmore attitude and bloated city proximity pricing. In Golden you can build a nice place on a river view lot for very cheap.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Reading all this with great interest. We're looking at Kelowna as a possibility in the next 5-10 years. We have a great setup here (acreage with horses, etc), but getting "Quebec fatigue" from the politics and lunatics. My kids mark the 7th generation here, but we haven't quite been accepted into the club. Hah.


It will probably take as long to be accepted into the club in Kelowna too, and it's not all that cheap especially if you want acerage for horses. 5 to 10 years down the road, who knows.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> I like the idea of Kelowna. My parents are considering it and it would be nice to have a place to visit or inherit that way. I’m also a big fan of the island.


We like Kelowna. The wife's parents moved to Kelowna over 20 years ago, so we spent a lot of time there. Very little winter, snow never stays for more than a few days, no bugs, no screens on the windows even. And it doesn't rain steady for 6 months of the year like it does on the island. I can't think of any negatives, real-estate prices maybe.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> We like Kelowna. The wife's parents moved to Kelowna over 20 years ago, so we spent a lot of time there. Very little winter, snow never stays for more than a few days, no bugs, no screens on the windows even. And it doesn't rain steady for 6 months of the year like it does on the island. I can't think of any negatives, real-estate prices maybe.


Doesn't sound like the Kelowna I know. We moved there in '55 before moving to Vernon where I grew up. Left Vernon in '69 and moved back again in '82. Moved to Summerland in 2002....same climate, lots of bugs the whole 9 yards. A fair bit of snow in the winter too. My son's mother was born there and most of her family is still there and we spent a lot of time visiting. As my ex says, it's a nice place to visit, but..... One of the things they have on Okanagan Lake is Lake-Effect snow. I can remember when the Boogie bash was still at 8 Mile Ranch, riding down from Vernon on the Friday and waking up to 3" of snow on the tents Saturday morning. This was the May long weekend and made the ride to Falkland on Saturday a wee bit dicey. But you are right, it doesn't rain steady and real-estate prices can be a killer. So can the heat.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

vadsy said:


> 4 hours Edmonton to Calgary? you can’t be that slow even driving below the speed limit.
> 
> Seriously though, Alberta lakes are kind of embarrassing compared to pretty much anything in the rest of the country.
> 
> ...


 Totally agree about the stay out of Alberta, Creston is looking pretty good for my bride and I. Kaslo calls my name in the summer, I have made many friends there and they all say that you should never take a prairie girl there in the winter. They get 12' of snow and sun for an hour a day because they are surrounded by mountains.

My bride likes Saskatbum because we get sun most days, windy all the time but she doesn't seem to notice that howling sound?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> There is more than one Province on the East Coast


None no further East, and you claim to be as far east as one can get. I have relatives in New Brunswick and they had near record levels of snow where they live. I'm not doubting your claim of hardly shoveling, but there's far more areas out East than where you live, right?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Brian Johnston said:


> None no further East, and you claim to be as far east as one can get. I have relatives in New Brunswick and they had near record levels of snow where they live. I'm not doubting your claim of hardly shoveling, but there's far more areas out East than where you live, right?


We're not the furthest east - but we are on the ocean. My point is that proximity to the ocean moderates the temperature significantly.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> We're not the furthest east - but we are on the ocean. My point is that proximity to the ocean moderates the temperature significantly.


Moderates it so much that NFLD got 9 feet of snow in less than a week.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

How about Ireland?

Irish island of Arranmore is looking for new residents from the United States

Or all those super cheap places in Italy? Places, ok, fixer uppers, going for 1 euro. They have options for those who don't want to put too much work into a place as well, in the 5,000 to 10,000 euro range. A number of small hamlets in idyllic settings are looking to re-populate. Not for everyone, but the only thing you have to shovel is sunshine.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> We like Kelowna. The wife's parents moved to Kelowna over 20 years ago, so we spent a lot of time there. Very little winter, snow never stays for more than a few days, no bugs, no screens on the windows even. And it doesn't rain steady for 6 months of the year like it does on the island. I can't think of any negatives, real-estate prices maybe.


I was born there. You couldn't pay me to move back. 

That being said, the seniors scene is hilarious with big partys with multiple bands, swinging, edible weed. I wish my parents would shut up about one of those lol

If you can afford it go nuts.

Sent from my SM-A715W using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> ..... taxes should be a joke compared to invested capitol gain from the sale of your house.


But he should act quickly. That exemption is looking more and more like a 'limited time offer'.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@1SweetRide I'm assuming/almost sure that you have considered the potential of some of the many smaller communities around Ottawa. That would allow you to continue to use Ottawa as a "base" that you know well but but would hopefully have lower taxes and certainly less traffic. Just a thought.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Invest the money from the sale of your city home, and hole up in this "shack" (when you are not globe-trotting at four star hotels. Lol). You don't like my old hometown. At $30,000 you could just walk away...

There are thousands and thousands of deals for those who can think outside the box.









206 Black Road , ATIKOKAN, Ontario - Royal LePage Lannon Realty, Brokerage


2-BEDROOM HOME IN LONE PINE AREA. NEW METAL ROOF, OPEN CONCEPT LIVING ROOM/DINING ROOM AND KITCHEN. LOTS OF BACKYARD SPACE. SMALL GARAGE FOR STORAGE BUT ROOM TO BUILD.




www.kathyboyda.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lots of small towns in Northern Ontario with houses at give-away prices. Still close to Ottawa, but the further you go the cheaper it will be. The outdoor life can't be beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That place hardly meets the following criteria does it:

"a good music scene, good amenities such as hospitals, shopping, bike trails, etc."


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> When it comes to both housing prices, and municipal amenities, 5 years from now is a LOOOONG time.
> I'd say start thinking about it again when you know you're a year or two out.
> Apart from that, there aren't many parts of Canada that aren't a decent spot to retire to. It depends what you think retirement is *for*. If you think it's for golf, that suggests one sort of place.



How so? There are golf courses literally _everywhere_.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Me? Canmore.
> View attachment 323854
> 
> Canmore Wiki



The locals there are a special bunch:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> How so? There are golf courses literally _everywhere_.


True, and indeed you can even play golf in Nunavut, but some places have housing projects specifically built adjacent to a course, for the superfan who wants to throw their club bag on and walk over.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> That place hardly meets the following criteria does it:
> 
> "a good music scene, good amenities such as hospitals, shopping, bike trails, etc."


I don't know. I haven't been there to check it out.

I have spent my life in under-populated areas, so I don't presume about any small town. Temiskaming is nothing but an example...

[Folks think nothing of driving an hour or two through urban sprawl to get something. But an hour or two through forest or field -- too effin remote!!!]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Invest the money from the sale of your city home, and hole up in this "shack" (when you are not globe-trotting at four star hotels. Lol). You don't like my old hometown. At $30,000 you could just walk away...
> 
> There are thousands and thousands of deals for those who can think outside the box.
> 
> ...


What kind of area is that? I'm sure there's no place you could buy a house for $30K in the lower 3/4's of Alberta.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> What kind of area is that? I'm sure there's no place you could buy a house for $30K in the lower 3/4's of Alberta.


"The Canoe Capital of Canada"

Where I grew up in NWO and where I own a couple of acres on a lake twenty minutes outside of town.

All lakes, rivers, forest, rock. Golf course. Recreation area with bike trails. Immediate attention at the local hospital. City of Thunder Bay two hours east.

I know all the local musicians. We could be buddies @1SweetRide. Oh, oh... blew that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> What kind of area is that? I'm sure there's no place you could buy a house for $30K in the lower 3/4's of Alberta.


Some of the small places east of red deer had some in that bracket and at least one had a draw for a house for $1. Mind you all that was there was some houses and a grain elevator. No stores, gas stations, nothing. Out around places like Fleet etc.. Probably wouldn't fit for some.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> I was born there. You couldn't pay me to move back.
> 
> That being said, the seniors scene is hilarious with big partys with multiple bands, swinging, edible weed. I wish my parents would shut up about one of those lol
> 
> ...


The closest my ex will come to Kelowna is Vernon. She still has two sisters living in Kelowna that she will visit on occasion but as far as moving back, nope, she's happy in Vernon. Me, I still call places Westbank and Winfield and Oyama. I once thought of buying the Beaverdale Hotel and setting up a motorcycle campground but that idea went up in smoke. There's a lot of places around there...Carmi, Trout Lake, Tulemeen etc. that have some of what the OP is looking for but not all. Most places have a good music scene (depending on the type of music you like) and biking trails, shopping other than the "corner store" can be a one day a week excursion and hospitals can be a bit of a drive. Small town places. For that matter there are places with, gasp, no cell or internet coverage unless you have satellite.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Retirement is often something a little different than the person thought it might be. When I was living in Victoria and testing seniors in our lab there, a significant share were from somewhere else. Very few were actually native Vancouver Islanders. You'd ask them when they could come in for the 2nd part and they'd whip out their little back book, sift through it looking for an available time slot and tell you they could make a week from Thursday between 2 and 4PM. Did they _*know*_ that's what their life was going to be like? Well, I can't see an extreme introvert who spent their non-working hours in quiet solitude, prior to retirement, suddenly switching to a squirrel-like frenzy of activity, but I strongly doubt that many of these folks had _*planned*_ on being as busy as they were.

If you simply asked people here "I want to start playing guitar again. What guitar should I buy?", without specifying your skill level, budget, genre preferences, hand size, back strength, or other pertinent needs, you'd get a broad range of suggestions that would go all over the place and cover the gamut of what's out there. You wouldn't really be much farther ahead.

This is the long way of saying "Retire *first*. Figure out what you want that retirement to *be*, or perhaps what it is sorely lacking, and* then* figure out what place and living arrangements might provide that, and which of those is sustainable and affordable."


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Some of the small places east of red deer had some in that bracket and at least one had a draw for a house for $1. Mind you all that was there was some houses and a grain elevator. No stores, gas stations, nothing. Out around places like Fleet etc.. Probably wouldn't fit for some.


I had to google Fleet Alberta. Didn't find any houses there for sale, but the town didn't look that bad. I did find a few houses for sale not far away in Castor for less than $100K. Probably closer to Camrose than to Red Deer, but nothing wrong with Camrose. Nice little city.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I had to google Fleet Alberta. Didn't find any houses there for sale, but the town didn't look that bad. I did find a few houses for sale not far away in Castor for less than $100K. Probably closer to Camrose than to Red Deer, but nothing wrong with Camrose. Nice little city.


If you want acerage and quiet living that's where you go. Last time I rode thru Castor the grass around the RCMP station was baleable, they had dug up the main street so everything was closed. Fleet was busy because there was 4 or 5 rigs working in the area. Almost doubled the population. That's where they parked their campers. Got gas in Coronation then cut down to 9 and went on to Saskabush. Lots of little towns there and unless things have changed much you're better off driving thru them and looking for for sale signs. It's actually closer to Red Deer than Camrose. One thing to note, if you're driving thru the area and see a lot of old vehicles parked in a yard don't bother to ask, they're not for sale. I've asked. If you see a place with a lease on it it will be expensive. 
BTW this is in Castor.




__





Palliser, AB Real Estate - 256 Houses for Sale | Point2


You're in the right place for real estate! 256 homes for sale in Palliser, Southern Alberta, AB are available on Point2. One might be yours!




www.point2homes.com




Just needs a little TLC.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Retirement is often something a little different than the person thought it might be. When I was living in Victoria and testing seniors in our lab there, a significant share were from somewhere else. Very few were actually native Vancouver Islanders. You'd ask them when they could come in for the 2nd part and they'd whip out their little back book, sift through it looking for an available time slot and tell you they could make a week from Thursday between 2 and 4PM. Did they _*know*_ that's what their life was going to be like? Well, I can't see an extreme introvert who spent their non-working hours in quiet solitude, prior to retirement, suddenly switching to a squirrel-like frenzy of activity, but I strongly doubt that many of these folks had _*planned*_ on being as busy as they were.
> 
> If you simply asked people here "I want to start playing guitar again. What guitar should I buy?", without specifying your skill level, budget, genre preferences, hand size, back strength, or other pertinent needs, you'd get a broad range of suggestions that would go all over the place and cover the gamut of what's out there. You wouldn't really be much farther ahead.
> 
> This is the long way of saying "Retire *first*. Figure out what you want that retirement to *be*, or perhaps what it is sorely lacking, and* then* figure out what place and living arrangements might provide that, and which of those is sustainable and affordable."


Just wondering when you were In Vic?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering when you were In Vic?


We started out on Cook and Burdett (you may recall my anecdote about Whyte's and Wong's) and ended up at the intersection of Pandora and Johnson, across from the park, and a short walk to Craigdorroch Castle.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@1SweetRide 
Any thoughts on what is being discussed in this thread? 
What are appearing to be the best options for consideration to date?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> We started out on Cook and Burdett (you may recall my anecdote about Whyte's and Wong's) and ended up at the intersection of Pandora and Johnson, across from the park, and a short walk to Craigdorroch Castle.


And what year was this? I had a friend who lived on Dallas across from the point in the early 70's.....big old Victoria house with a balcony and widow's walk. Used to watch the storms with her from the walk. Mom's place when she worked for CFAX was out in Oak Bay.....when she worked for CHEK she moved to a place on McKenzie near Gordon Head. This would have been from about '73 to about '85. They used to say "Newly wed and nearly dead" about Vic.. Or was it the other way around. The music scene was pretty good, especially if you got out of Vic. area. Probably still is....I know Saltspring still kicks. Cost wise is a different story.
A fast question for the OP. If you retire in the next couple of years will you or your wife be looking for some sort of employment? That eliminates a lot of places if you are.....depending on what you do. Provincial tax....depending on your income BC seems to be the lowest over all. Just wondering what you consider "affordable housing"? The ex and I bought the house because for what we wanted/needed it was cheaper to buy than to rent and we were both working and bringing in good money. Now it's a different story. BTW if you're looking at places in the interior of B.C. (other parts of Canada might be the same) try not to get a place that's on reserve land. You might own the house but you don't own the land and you can lose everything very fast.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A quick check just brought up this place in Vernon. Much better than Kelowna. 





#3I 101 Dormie Drive,, Vernon, BC, V1H 1Y6 - semi-detached for sale | Listing ID 10208005 | Royal LePage


2 beds, 3 baths Semi-detached for sale at #3I 101 Dormie Drive,, Vernon, BC, V1H 1Y6. View details for this property in Vernon, including photos, nearby schools, commute time, amenities and more.




www.royallepage.ca




Anyway, one thing that caught my eye is this....."You can stay in any unit, not just your own if available, for more weeks if weeks arent being used at no extra cost for homeowner" Almost sounds like a time-share kind of thing so I'm not too sure is you could stay there year round. 








Dormie Dr · Vernon, BC, Canada


Vernon, BC, Canada




www.google.ca


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

We’ve been considering Portugal. Good wine, good medical care. Temperate weather.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> @1SweetRide
> Any thoughts on what is being discussed in this thread?
> What are appearing to be the best options for consideration to date?


I'm back to looking at this thread. I'm putting everything in a spreadsheet so it takes me a little while to catch up. Standby.....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Throw a dart at a world map? lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Throw a dart at a world map? lol


This place looks nice.








12 facts about Nauru, the tiny island without a single Covid case


The remote island is the answer to today's Worldle quiz – here are the things you never knew about Nauru




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> And what year was this? I had a friend who lived on Dallas across from the point in the early 70's.....big old Victoria house with a balcony and widow's walk. Used to watch the storms with her from the walk. Mom's place when she worked for CFAX was out in Oak Bay.....when she worked for CHEK she moved to a place on McKenzie near Gordon Head. This would have been from about '73 to about '85. They used to say "Newly wed and nearly dead" about Vic.. Or was it the other way around. The music scene was pretty good, especially if you got out of Vic. area. Probably still is....I know Saltspring still kicks. Cost wise is a different story.


it was '85 to '90. That whole area along the southern waterline, including Dallas Rd. is lovely.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Terrible market to try and buy a house here now. Everything is going over asking price and is expensive.


I saw that in Newfoundland. Was surprised at what some homes were being sold for. Not much cheaper than Ottawa.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Lunenberg has been pitching itself as a retirement community. Many folks like the various communities between Sault St. Marie and North Bay, like Elliot Lake, Espanola, et al.
> 
> But again, it all depends on what you want retirement to consist of.


A bit more distance between houses. I have great neighbours but they love to chat. Just putting the garbage out last night was an hour long endeavour.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry for not being on much lately. Been really busy at work. Going through this thread now. Appreciate all the ideas.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> How do you feel about winter? Newfoundland gets rocked regularly and North of the 49th, the nights get pretty long. Most of the places that we think about retiring to are the places we visit in the summer, but winter is an important consideration. Me? I'm staying right here - I know everyone, I can walk to anywhere in town, there is a great music scene, awesome hiking and biking trails, and close enough to the city that I can get there if there is anything of interest going on.


Where is "right here"?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have no idea of your finances but nickle and diming taxes should be a joke compared to invested capitol gain from the sale of your house. I don't know what your home is worth but homes where the oil or mines or timber has dried up are GIVEN away.
> 
> I sold my parents place. Built in the late seventies. 32x32 all brick, concrete driveway with carport, professionnaly landscaped yard, 5X9 stone fireplace from finished basement to cathedral ceiling, oak wet bar, two kitchens, two bathrooms, two blocks from marina on seventy mile Long Lake... wait for it...
> 
> ...


Good perspective. When we sell, we'll have a nice chunk of equity from our home.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> This is really important to me. Towns vary. I grew up in a town where outsiders were welcomed with open arms. I live in an area now where anyone who survived the oil boom is considered local. But I know one guy who has never been included in more "personal" activities even after twenty-five years.
> 
> Any thought of renting before buying? To check out the area before committing?
> 
> My friend just sold his store to a guy who is leaving his cherry orchard in the Okanagan to move back to the prairies. Owning a store here is cheaper than paying storage while he looks around for a home.


I'm not much of a renter but the wife is open to the idea. I've moved 15 times so far and I've had enough with packing and unpacking. Besides, my guitar and amp collection is coming with me. The less I have to move that stuff the better.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> IIRC N. ON has some breaks on income tax to offset the higher cost of gas, groceries, etc.


Talked to wife about this and she's adamant she wants to move where the winters are warmer. Summers don't have to be hot, just wants to get away from Ottawa's -35C weeks we get at times.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Talked to wife about this and she's adamant she wants to move where the winters are warmer. Summers don't have to be hot, just wants to get away from Ottawa's -35C weeks we get at times.


How long again before you retire? We will probably have less of that -35C in the near future. Some of the places that are warm now might be too warm during summer.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I was gonna suggest the Québec Laurentians but you wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but we do love Quebec. I was born and raised there and many memorable vacations have taken place in that province.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Adcandour said:


> Come to me, my friend...
> 
> When I retire in a couple of months...I intend on staying here. I've lasted a winter and the summers are awesome. Live bands every weekend (started this weekend)...and a shit ton of other amenities. There's an LCBO, coffee shop, grocery store, restaurants, beach, etc., etc.. all right here. We can jam on my patio every day...
> 
> View attachment 323919


Where is this? It's beautiful. I don't see member's locations in their posts anymore for some reason.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I would pick the East coast, but that's due in no small part to the fact that I originally came from NB.
> 
> It's a beautiful place to live as long as you don't hate winter but that's something that always confuses the shit out of me.
> 
> If you're Canadian and you hate winter, you may be in the wrong place altogether.


I really enjoy the ruggedness of the east coast and winters aren't so bad when you don't have to commute. The wife on the udder hand....


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> FWIW, I spent a couple of years in Toronto and was never comfortable. Hot and humid in the summer and cold and damp in the winter. The continental climate has that temperate bullshit beat by a mile. Especially here on the prairies: no bugs in summer and haven't started my Ontario snowblower in ten years.


What!? You think Toronto is hot and humid? Try Ottawa mate. The rain forests have nothing on us.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

polyslax said:


> How about Ireland?
> 
> Irish island of Arranmore is looking for new residents from the United States
> 
> Or all those super cheap places in Italy? Places, ok, fixer uppers, going for 1 euro. They have options for those who don't want to put too much work into a place as well, in the 5,000 to 10,000 euro range. A number of small hamlets in idyllic settings are looking to re-populate. Not for everyone, but the only thing you have to shovel is sunshine.


We are watching that with interest. But, here in Canada our medical care is covered and that's going to be a very important factor as we get older. Scotland and Ireland call to me for sure. My original descendants were from Ireland and France.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> @1SweetRide I'm assuming/almost sure that you have considered the potential of some of the many smaller communities around Ottawa. That would allow you to continue to use Ottawa as a "base" that you know well but but would hopefully have lower taxes and certainly less traffic. Just a thought.
> View attachment 324058


Funny you should mention that. We're discussing that as an option too. However none of these towns offer the type of house we're looking for. Not sure I want to go through a build.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Retirement is often something a little different than the person thought it might be. When I was living in Victoria and testing seniors in our lab there, a significant share were from somewhere else. Very few were actually native Vancouver Islanders. You'd ask them when they could come in for the 2nd part and they'd whip out their little back book, sift through it looking for an available time slot and tell you they could make a week from Thursday between 2 and 4PM. Did they _*know*_ that's what their life was going to be like? Well, I can't see an extreme introvert who spent their non-working hours in quiet solitude, prior to retirement, suddenly switching to a squirrel-like frenzy of activity, but I strongly doubt that many of these folks had _*planned*_ on being as busy as they were.
> 
> If you simply asked people here "I want to start playing guitar again. What guitar should I buy?", without specifying your skill level, budget, genre preferences, hand size, back strength, or other pertinent needs, you'd get a broad range of suggestions that would go all over the place and cover the gamut of what's out there. You wouldn't really be much farther ahead.
> 
> This is the long way of saying "Retire *first*. Figure out what you want that retirement to *be*, or perhaps what it is sorely lacking, and* then* figure out what place and living arrangements might provide that, and which of those is sustainable and affordable."


Mark, I've been thinking about retirement for so long that I don't think I'll be surprised. When I was a kid, I read every single motorcycle magazine on the planet. When I was 16, I bought a motorcycle from a dealer on the other side of the city. Road it home without a single issue. Never had a lesson, had barely even driven a car. It was like I'd been doing it all my life. I think retirement for me will be similar. I know what I want and like you, have many outside interests.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> If you want acerage and quiet living that's where you go. Last time I rode thru Castor the grass around the RCMP station was baleable, they had dug up the main street so everything was closed. Fleet was busy because there was 4 or 5 rigs working in the area. Almost doubled the population. That's where they parked their campers. Got gas in Coronation then cut down to 9 and went on to Saskabush. Lots of little towns there and unless things have changed much you're better off driving thru them and looking for for sale signs. It's actually closer to Red Deer than Camrose. One thing to note, if you're driving thru the area and see a lot of old vehicles parked in a yard don't bother to ask, they're not for sale. I've asked. If you see a place with a lease on it it will be expensive.
> BTW this is in Castor.
> 
> 
> ...


Too small. I want a bungalow with a huge basement for my studio. Really, really want a Frank Lloyd Wright house but that 'aint gonna happen in Canada.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> And what year was this? I had a friend who lived on Dallas across from the point in the early 70's.....big old Victoria house with a balcony and widow's walk. Used to watch the storms with her from the walk. Mom's place when she worked for CFAX was out in Oak Bay.....when she worked for CHEK she moved to a place on McKenzie near Gordon Head. This would have been from about '73 to about '85. They used to say "Newly wed and nearly dead" about Vic.. Or was it the other way around. The music scene was pretty good, especially if you got out of Vic. area. Probably still is....I know Saltspring still kicks. Cost wise is a different story.
> A fast question for the OP. If you retire in the next couple of years will you or your wife be looking for some sort of employment? That eliminates a lot of places if you are.....depending on what you do. Provincial tax....depending on your income BC seems to be the lowest over all. Just wondering what you consider "affordable housing"? The ex and I bought the house because for what we wanted/needed it was cheaper to buy than to rent and we were both working and bringing in good money. Now it's a different story. BTW if you're looking at places in the interior of B.C. (other parts of Canada might be the same) try not to get a place that's on reserve land. You might own the house but you don't own the land and you can lose everything very fast.


Good question. I can work from anywhere as my skills are in IT, leadership, writing, editing and policy design. The wife wants to start a small pottery business. With Etsy, she can live anywhere too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> A quick check just brought up this place in Vernon. Much better than Kelowna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the style of home we really like. How did you know? Just don't want attached though. I want to play music without bothering peeps. Going to send my wife that listing.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

GuitarPix said:


> We’ve been considering Portugal. Good wine, good medical care. Temperate weather.


We were just there, really liked it too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> This place looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Naru a place in one of those Spielberg movies?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Where is "right here"?


Uxbridge. Due north of Pickering, due west of Newmarket. Fortunately, we moved here when houses were a bit more affordable.


1SweetRide said:


> ...The wife wants to start a small pottery business. ...


Also a great community for the arts.

Two of my bandmates are originally from Ottawa - you probably know them. ;-)


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd look at either coast . The West has real mountains and giant trees , but I succumbed to the Eastern charm . I love this town . No desire to move .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> Where is this? It's beautiful. I don't see member's locations in their posts anymore for some reason.


Close to Barrie, Ontario - in Innisfil. It's really nice, especially if you are here with someone. It's essentially it's own community with grocery store, coffee shops, LCBO, bars and restaurants, etc. etc,. You can even request a fire pit for you and your buddies to sit around and play guitar, if you want.





__





Friday Harbour Resort


Watch Now and Explore Sunseeker. Friday Harbour Resort’s Newest and Most Amenity-Rich Condominium.




www.fridayharbour.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Isn't Naru a place in one of those Spielberg movies?


Might be. Nauru is a little island country sort of north of Australia. 








'bout 12,000 or so people. Not too sure what you'd do there but the scenery looks nice.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Might be. Nauru is a little island country sort of north of Australia.
> View attachment 324819
> 
> 'bout 12,000 or so people. Not too sure what you'd do there but the scenery looks nice.
> View attachment 324820


I suspect you need glasses. I'm sure the one on the left is a man and the one on the far right isn't too far behind.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> That's pretty much the style of home we really like. How did you know? Just don't want attached though. I want to play music without bothering peeps. Going to send my wife that listing.


I don't think this one is attatched but not too sure if it's a time share. Not too sure what celebs play at Preditor any more except Alice when he's in town. It does get hot where this is and you might have to look out for landmines in the area. Maybe not where the houses are now but around there. The creepy crawlies can be interesting to.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I don't think this one is attatched but not too sure if it's a time share. Not too sure what celebs play at Preditor any more except Alice when he's in town. It does get hot where this is and you might have to look out for landmines in the area. Maybe not where the houses are now but around there. The creepy crawlies can be interesting to.


Yeah, we looked into it. It is a timeshare. Nice though.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> How long again before you retire? We will probably have less of that -35C in the near future. Some of the places that are warm now might be too warm during summer.


I'm planning on going in 3 to 5 years but maybe sooner with the looming layoffs in government. Maybe they'll offer a package that would be hard to refuse. So, could be as early as 1 year from now. We're starting discussions with a retirement planner next week.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, we looked into it. It is a timeshare. Nice though.


Not sure if my younger brother wants to sell any of his houses right now but there are some older ones with property in the area and a lot cheaper that Kelowna. 3 to 5 years down the road it could be a completely different story. Even a year down the road when Albereta people start selling their places around Sicamous then things might open up a bit but I don't think they'll be cheap.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, I could move anytime. We’d like a few more years here if possible. We just finally finished the new garage, deck and landscaping.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The name of half the campsites in North America.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Shady Pines. Nicely situated between here,








and here.









You're not far from all your friends.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Shady Pines. Nicely situated between here,
> View attachment 325720
> 
> and here.
> ...


I’m well endowed. Guess I should go there.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Too small. I want a bungalow with a huge basement for my studio. Really, really want a Frank Lloyd Wright house but that 'aint gonna happen in Canada.


Basement = Flood. Look for huge garage or extra outbuildings.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We are looking now!
We have a conditional sale on our home we accepted. The buyer has to sell his by Sept 4. for conditions to be met.
We want to stay in Ontario, but we're looking north, probably above Sault/Sudbury/North Bay line but there is a lot of beautiful places just south of that too. One of the things we need is internet, and decent at that. It can't cost a fortune to have either.
Looking for a private yard, preferably a bit larger and room that I can set up my wood working shop too. We hope for a bungalow. A basement shop would be acceptable. As always, we can adjust on some things here and there depending on the price. We hope to get a "fixer upper" of some sort because that's what we enjoy doing. Of course, it has to be habitable, and the less it needs the more we can pay. As long it has good bones, keeps us warm and dry, and we can cook and clean in it, the shop, and internet.


EDIT: Conditions have been met, the house is sold. I guess we hit the road soon.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Basement = Flood. Look for huge garage or extra outbuildings.


or get a house on the edge of a deep ravine. You can't get flooded until the ravine fills up first! 

and a 1-way valve on the sewer line of course


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> or get a house on the edge of a deep ravine. You can't get flooded until the ravine fills up first!
> 
> and a 1-way valve on the sewer line of course


Here's one and they say it's a steal. Don't have to worry about a flooding basement.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Here's one and they say it's a steal. Don't have to worry about a flooding basement.


just watch that first step off the patio.


----------

